# Motherboard won't receive power



## juju1392 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hello, 
I will start by specifying my build.

*CPU- intel core i5 6600K (unlocked)
PSU- Huntkey HK700-52PP (attaching picture of the specs of PSU)
GPU- nVidia Galax Geforce GTX1060 6GB
CPU FAN - Cooler Master Hyper 212X
RAM- Corsair 8GB DDR4
Cabinet- Circle CC830
HDD- 1TB WD*

I hired someone to assemble the pc since i am not experienced in this. He seemed to do a good job with good cable managements in all that. In the end, after finishing the assembly when we tried to boot it up, it was not powering on. No beeps nothing, the motherboard was not receiving power. we tried the PSU with my old PC and it worked. Could there be a problem with the PSU since it is old? I got all of the above components last month except for the PSU which i got it 7 years back. Very very frustrated because this has been my 5 years dream and it just wont work.  What could be the problem? The PSU? 

Thanks in advance :smile:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Using a seven year old PSU on a system like this is not recommended. I would recommend a replacement PSU from XFX, Seasonic or EVGA


----------



## juju1392 (Jan 4, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Using a seven year old PSU on a system like this is not recommended. I would recommend a replacement PSU from XFX, Seasonic or EVGA


Thank you, will keep that in mind.

Also the motherboard is ASRock z270 PRO4


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

No way to know for sure without further testing. 

I would pull it apart and bench test it to ensure something isn't installed incorrectly. And while testing, try using a different power supply.

There is a guide here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ld-and-troubleshoot-your-computer-918754.html

That power supply should work, but as noted above, it's not recommended. It's of unknown (likely low) quality and it's old. Use a tier 1 model, reference here: PSU tier list 2.0 - Components - Tom's Hardware


----------



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

I wouldn't try to run anything with a 7 year old psu, time to replace anyway.


----------

